# Cabin lovers...



## Asar (Mar 10, 2012)

I came across this video today. Pretty cool example of escaping the suburban cookie-cutter lifestyle and living in tune with nature and also some modern comforts. It doesn't go into detail on how he financially achieved his lifestyle so it's not really 'informative' in that regard. Just a little inspiration for those of you who desire the cabin life. Enjoy.

http://freecabinporn.com/post/13641808772/this-must-be-the-place-by-lost-found-films-50


----------



## barefootinbabylon (Mar 12, 2012)

Beautiful.. I'd say he did the 9-5 bullshit for a number of years (had a condo in FL and all that jazzercise), and then woke up...  Awesomeness. Thanx for posting this; it is truly cabin poorrnnn..


----------



## CrisM (Mar 13, 2012)

I bet it feels amazing to live in such a beautiful place knowing that you worked so hard for it.


----------



## fackshat (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it.


----------



## dolittle (Mar 13, 2012)

I've tryed to watch this a few times, never got it to play. But, on this topic... I have LOTS of info/ideas on building small shelters, cabins, huts & such. MY problem is Land. I've tryed to buy land several times, but ended up loosing it. Don't know anyone with enough land that I could borrow a patch of it & really don't want/can't afford to rent. The best idea I've had for land is to find a good river & set up house in a wooded area close to the river bank. Have to be a good river, though. So U have a good water supply.


----------

